# [WTS] Wheeleez 49cm Balloon Tires



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

I'm clearing up space. Every item posted below is OBO- so feel free to send me an offer. If you'd like to buy multiple items, please reach out to me to get a discount- it only makes sense for both of us.

On this one, one tire is in excellent condition. The other has a pinhole leak that I have identified the location but I've been too busy to repair. Will take pics for the buyer if someone shows interest.

No shipping, but willing to drive a decent bit to deliver if you live near any interesting fishing / camping / hiking / mountain biking areas. If you have any question whether I'd be willing to make the drive, I promise I won't bite if you ask! Home base is 28805.

$125 for the tire in excellent condition. $100 for the one with the pinhole if you get to it before I fix it.

Both for $200.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Forgot to add- also open to trades on this one.

Ideally I'd be looking for the 24cm Wheeleez + cash, but I'm open to other trades.

-Mike


----------



## jmac (Sep 26, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Replied back.

To clarify for everyone- 1" bearing.


----------

